# Female Cockatiel Plucking Her Mate !!!!! and Acting weird !



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

My Female Cockatiel "Luana" is plucking her Mate "Kakaw" :blink: ! 
I heard Kakaw Shouting when I turned around I saw that Luana Sticked her beak to the back of his neck trying to pluck him and he was avoiding her ! I was like ok this might be something normal as it was the first time n only  .. But today as well ! it happened several times ! and Kakaw is so annoyed by that !

Knowing though they are mating ! ... and everything is alright between them !
But I donno why Luana is hurting him ;/ !

They laid eggs it has been more than two weeks ago .. if u remember the case when I was trying to change their old dirty nest box with the new one I was afraid of them not sitting back on their eggs ! they sat back everything was alright but it has been 3-4 days they are sitting SO MUCH LESS !! sometimes not sitting at all ! do u think they left the eggs ? when Should I remove them ? I think they are trying to put a new clutch !

What should I do ? and is what Luana doing to Kakaw alright ?

P.s. Luana being weird lately ! I don't know why she being biting the plastic stick they stand on in the cage ! I'll post a video of that as well !


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the same hen that plucked a baby very badly, isn't it She might be plucking her mate since there are no babies available for her to pluck. It might be best to separate them for a while until she stops feeling so aggressive. If they have any more babies you will need to watch carefully to protect the chicks from her when she starts abusing them. It would be better to not let her breed.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

So u think I should separate them ? Yeah she plucked her babay SO BADLY !

I brought a new female cockatiel to the house and her cage is just right next to them ! after that she started being aggressive !! even though they are mating ! she doesn't do that a lot but from time to time ! I saw a tiny feather on the floor of the cage but the rest shouts were because she was *trying to* pluck him !

Do u think it has something to do with the new tiel ? ;/ like do female cockatiels feel jealous from others ?

and what about the eggs ? Proper Lost :wacko: ! and I'll post another thread about the new tiel I brought her wing is injured ;/ ! the local breeder found her in the wild with an injured wing n my mum just brought her home coz he didn't want her , she said we would take care of her :wacko:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It might have something to do with the new tiel, and the plucking might stop if you move her cage further away from the original pair. Cockatiels attack birds that come too close to their nest. Your hen can't reach the new bird to attack her so maybe she's attacking her mate instead. "If you can't bite the one you want, bite the one you're with" is something that a lot of parrot species do.

The parents are still sitting on the eggs sometimes so leave the eggs in there until they're long past the expected hatch date. If the weather is hot the eggs might stay good without being incubated.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh Wow !! When I tried to move the cage of the new tiel away the three of them started to SHOUT ! LOL ;/ !!! as If I'm kidnapping her !! I put the cage of the new tiel is right up on their cage  ! they can't see each others now but can hear !  .. when one of them shout the other replies lol that's so cute  ..

I'll leave the eggs inside .. I looked inside the nest box with a light and I saw the parents sitting inside but the eggs were between them  not under ! they probably left them ! but I'll wait and see .....

I believe they are going to put a new clutch !!


----------

